# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 50)



## ripjack13

*What’s your favorite tape measure. Do you have one?*







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
As well as a builder, crazy doc, farmer, hawaiian crazy bird feeder maker or a wacko floridian bee keeper.
And of course the  and the doc too....


----------



## woodtickgreg

My favorite tape measure is an Irwin 25' that I got many years ago, the reason it's one of my favs is I like the print on the tape, it's clear and easy to read on a white backing. But I've got tapes all over the place, lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike1950

The one I can find!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 11 | Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben

I suppose it would be the one my dad gave me that has inches and mm’s.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I have a couple that ended up in my tool box over the years from work. Every time I use one it reminds me how good retirement feels. But what I really want to know is where my 36" steel ruler went. I've looked everywhere I can think of but can't find it. 99% sure I didn't take it anywhere in my truck or anything which means it's still in the garage or downstairs in the house. Damn sneaky minehunes took it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

For shop use, a standard size steel case stanley 25 footer feels right. For jobsite use, a 25 foot Fatmax because it takes the abuse. I have tried several other brands, and truth is still own several of them tucked into glove boxes or kitchen organizers for a quick grab.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony

I've got tape measures all over the Shop, but 90% of the time I use a steel ruler. I've got 4-12" ones, an 18", 24", and 2-48" ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Tony said:


> and 2-48" ones.


And they're taller than you are!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## phinds

I've got steel tape measures all over the garage, both 10' and 25', but when I need accuracy, I use this. The one thing I really HATE about it is that one side is, as you can see, metric and half the time, that's the side that it would be much more conventient to have Imperial on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Ray D

As others have said I have tape measures all over the shop but I prefer my 18” steel ruler…. When I can find it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Update, lol. 
Here's my Irwin 


I always liked the easy to read scale.



But here's my newest favorite. Just bought them at home depot today, two 25' tapes for $14.97. 
and a scale I can read without my glasses!!



Pretty good deal for $15

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Brink

Lufkin 2125

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

This Lufkin or a DeWalt 30 ft.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

First tape measure I ever bought, going to work in an exhibit shop was the old faithful Stanley Powerlock 16'. Lighter and less bulky to carry on your belt or pants all day and fills the need in the shop for practically everything. Had the 25' version in my tool chest. First one was with me for maybe 17 years before it bit the dust. I still have it's replacement.

The original label on the Stanley 16' was replaced with a piece of white formica many moons ago. You can write measurement right on it and erase them with your finger.






Moving to my current home, the shed & driveway are 150' uphill from the house so there's two in the shed, another in the truck & another in my work toolbag that lives in the truck. The basement/{shop} is accessed by walking out the door, around the house to the opposite end and into the basement where I have a least two each 16' & 25' including the newer Starrett 034-16's I've taken a liking to. The original Stanley lives in the Dining room hutch & a vintage, actual metal case Stanley W12 in my desk drawer. Probably have a couple more that live in assorted tool boxes. When I moved here and got tired of wearing out boots looking for a tape, I started buying every one I would see at a garage sale or flea market for a few bucks or so.

Edit, Walked the dog, went in the basement and took notice that my favorite 25 footer down there is the Lufkin y125. I like the rubber bumpers Lufkin puts on their tape measures. They're definitely a quality build. 

Beware the home center, made in cheaper tape measure "deals". One often won't read the same as the other from the same package.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

This ones my favorite....

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 9


----------



## sprucegum

I always buy Stanley 25' chrome case. They last pretty well and they are still around $10. When I was doing carpentry work every day I would always carry a spare or 2 in the truck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

William Tanner said:


> This Lufkin or a DeWalt 30 ft.
> 
> View attachment 219317


I've given this a few minutes of thought and can't figure it out. How does a tape "self-center" and what is it for?


----------



## phinds

DLJeffs said:


> I've given this a few minutes of thought and can't figure it out. How does a tape "self-center" and what is it for?


You could try just Googling "self centering steel tape measure". That takes a lot less than a few minutes (unless you are an INCREDIBLY slow at typing).


----------



## T. Ben

William Tanner said:


> This Lufkin or a DeWalt 30 ft.
> 
> View attachment 219317


I like that,I’m going to get one next time I see one at the store.


----------



## JerseyHighlander

woodtickgreg said:


> Update, lol.
> Here's my Irwin View attachment 219306
> I always liked the easy to read scale.
> View attachment 219307
> But here's my newest favorite. Just bought them at home depot today, two 25' tapes for $14.97.
> and a scale I can read without my glasses!!
> View attachment 219308
> Pretty good deal for $15
> View attachment 219309


I like the looks of that Irwin. Is it an older one?


----------



## woodtickgreg

JerseyHighlander said:


> I like the looks of that Irwin. Is it an older one?


Yup, I've had it many years, 10 to 15 maybe.


----------



## DLJeffs

phinds said:


> You could try just Googling "self centering steel tape measure". That takes a lot less than a few minutes (unless you are an INCREDIBLY slow at typing).


I could but then I wouldn't get the benefit of engaging in conversation with other woodworkers, sharing insights and maybe a laugh or two.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

DLJeffs said:


> I've given this a few minutes of thought and can't figure it out. How does a tape "self-center" and what is it for?




sorry for the sucky picture but maybe this will explain everything....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Let's see .... meditating lemurs sticking their tongues out ...oh, I get it. To find your center, you meditate with with your tape measure and then give it a good long lick.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

DLJeffs said:


> I've given this a few minutes of thought and can't figure it out. How does a tape "self-center" and what is it for?


Self-centering tapes use the bottom measurement to show you the center of your top measurement, so you can always find the midpoint of what you're measuring.


----------



## ripjack13

phinds said:


> You could try just Googling "self centering steel tape measure". That takes a lot less than a few minutes (unless you are an INCREDIBLY slow at typing).


Paul, ease up on the snarkyness. 
The purpose of this this place is to have conversations with others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

2feathers Creative Making said:


> View attachment 219352sorry for the sucky picture but maybe this will explain everything....


Holy dirty screen man!!!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

ripjack13 said:


> Holy dirty screen man!!!


Not mine. Thank goodness. Said something to my buddy about "self-centering". He pulled up the picture on his phone...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds

ripjack13 said:


> Paul, ease up on the snarkyness.
> The purpose of this this place is to have conversations with others.


Yeah, I spend too much time on the Physics Forums. I get overly flummoxed when I see someone who doesn't do trivial research, forgetting that probably most people don't have the mindset that is expected over there. Thanks for the reminder.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

I do very little real construction anymore so I have gravitated to short small tapes 12' is small and more than enough. I like bright colored ones- easier to find when buried. for fine work I am in @Tony camp- steel rule-6-12-18 24 and a couple aluminum ones.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Can’t believe no one mentioned the antique folding rules like my father used all the time. Nope, don’t use one, but I have one. 

I just have tape measures that were on sale. Do like my Woodcraft ones though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds

Gdurfey said:


> Can’t believe no one mentioned the antique folding rules like my father used all the time.


Gads. I bought one of those about 50 years ago and I think I still have it around somewhere but haven't used it in many decades.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Gdurfey said:


> Can’t believe no one mentioned the antique folding rules like my father used all the time. Nope, don’t use one, but I have one.
> 
> I just have tape measures that were on sale. Do like my Woodcraft ones though


@woodman6415 still uses them regularly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415

Gdurfey said:


> Can’t believe no one mentioned the antique folding rules like my father used all the time. Nope, don’t use one, but I have one.
> 
> I just have tape measures that were on sale. Do like my Woodcraft ones though


Not antique … you can still buy them at big box stores … lots of carpenters and cabinet makers still use them

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung

I like a tape measure that automatically locks/holds open, instead of having to manually lock it. I've had these Stanley LeverLocks for a while, at least a decade. Hoping they keep holding up - I don't like the redesigned LeverLocks. Picked up a FastCap Lefty/Righty and it's my new favorite tape measure, though I haven't had much chance to use it since buying it. I also have a variety of rulers that see a lot of use - 6", 12", and 18".

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Gdurfey said:


> Can’t believe no one mentioned the antique folding rules like my father used all the time. Nope, don’t use one, but I have one.
> 
> I just have tape measures that were on sale. Do like my Woodcraft ones though


I still have two on my workbench, I use them on occasion. At times they are still preferable over a tape measure. Didn't mention them as I figured I'd leave the thread drift to somebody else for once...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds

The tape measure that I use by far the most often is a simple 10' one to which I have superglued a small rectangle of 1/8" plywood so the darn thing doesn't fall over when I stretch it over a plank on the RAS and then set the body down. What annoys the hell out of me is that half the time, after I have hooked the end grip over the plank, when I go to set it down the body, the grip comes loose and the tape retracts. SO ... I was quite taken by Matt's post #35 and went right out and bought this. It's unpleasantly heavy but I LOVE the self lock. I'm gonna glue plywood to the bottom of this one and use it to replace my regular one and give my arm a workout. I also really like the big print.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DLJeffs

The thing that bugs me about tape measures is the rivets that attach the silver clip on the end are always loose. So when you pull on the tape to take a measurement I get one reading. If I push on the tape to take a measurement the reading can be several 32nds less.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Its like that for a reason. Here's why....
The metal tip is exactly 1/16 of an inch thick. If you’re measuring the outside of a surface and hook your metal end on the edge, that metal piece will shift out and create a gap, so that you aren’t counting it in your measurement.

And if you need to measure the inside of a surface – like in a window frame, you want to count the thickness of the metal piece in your calculations. Thus, the metal piece will shift back to fill the gap. Always take care to pull or push your tape so that it’s taut to take advantage of the true zero feature.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13

I have a small stash of em in my drawer.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13

I've had this old metal body 12' stanley for about 20 years now. Still good.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

Got a new stanley 16' and put the tape in my Milwaukee case. Just feels better. And the Milwaukee tape increments are too thick.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

I have a bunch more....


----------



## DLJeffs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Its like that for a reason. Here's why....
> The metal tip is exactly 1/16 of an inch thick. If you’re measuring the outside of a surface and hook your metal end on the edge, that metal piece will shift out and create a gap, so that you aren’t counting it in your measurement.
> 
> And if you need to measure the inside of a surface – like in a window frame, you want to count the thickness of the metal piece in your calculations. Thus, the metal piece will shift back to fill the gap. Always take care to pull or push your tape so that it’s taut to take advantage of the true zero feature.


Seriously?!?! I didn't know that. So I should stop trying to tighten the rivets with a hammer? I'll have to check that out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G.

Since I was an electrician, I never used tape measures, except for laying out.
I used a 8' folding rule instead.

Edit: 8' folding rules are getting hard to find these days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

While I generally use the most readily available tape measure while in the workshop, I do carry a key fob tape measure that I probably use more than anything while out and about. Chuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

I love those lil 3 footers. I have 2 in my shop and one at work....


----------



## trc65

ripjack13 said:


> I've had this old metal body 12' stanley for about 20 years now. Still good.
> 
> View attachment 219720


Those old Stanley power lock are my favorite. Got a 12 footer that is probably 30 years old. Also use a Lee Valley 10 footer that is nice to carry. For larger tapes I've got a 25 footer that is a lefty/righty so you aren't reading it upside down no matter how you hold it. Of course have about 10 others that are scattered around different buildings/rooms so never have far to go to find one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

